# Desk and dresser



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

It's taken about 3 months or so (I had to take the last month or so off since work was so busy), but I'm finally finished with my wife's desk and our guest suite dresser. Both are solid cherry. The dresser is stained with a mahogany stain, and the desk is Sedona red. I tried to stain it to match my current desk, and it's really, really close. 

All comments, suggestions, and criticism is welcome.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice work Adam


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very good workmanship, It would appear that you are quite talented.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Wonderful to see and nice detail on the front of the dust guards.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Adam,

That is some awesome work. I know your wife is proud of those for sure.

Thanks for taking the time to share it with us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice work on both pieces Adam. Looks great.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow very nice... What finish did you use on the dresser?


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

That is some fine craftsmanship, those should last a couple of lifetimes.


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

drasbell said:


> Wow very nice... What finish did you use on the dresser?


Red mahogany stain (minwax) and 2 coats of polyurethane. My key was discovering 500 and 1000 grit sandpaper. I hadn't used those before, but I can promise you I will use them every time from now on. The finish is silky smooth. 

Thanks for all the kind, encouraging words. I think it's not too bad for my first work with hardwood.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Adam great job but I have to ask on the pic you have a optical illusion on the first one of the dresser looks like it was cut and off a half an inch now how did you do that.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Beautiful work, Adam..


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very Nice, Adam.

You can be proud of the results

James


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

Glenmore said:


> Adam great job but I have to ask on the pic you have a optical illusion on the first one of the dresser looks like it was cut and off a half an inch now how did you do that.


Ack! My digital camera decided to play a trick on me. I'll have to correct that at some point, I suppose. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Adam they are beautiful fine pieces of furniture. Well done!


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice work....do you have any pics of the drawer construction?


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Great job on both projects !


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

jmg1017 said:


> Nice work....do you have any pics of the drawer construction?


No, but I can take some. The fronts are joined to the sides with sliding dovetails, and the backs are glued into dadoes in the sides. Nothing too fancy - I had originally done French dovetails for the dresser drawers, but I wasn't entirely pleased with the results, so I redid all of them. *sigh*


----------

